# Any Recommendations For Reliable Tab Sites?



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Does anyone have recommendations for reliable tab sites? So much of the stuff found online is simply shit, so I am hoping to find a site that is decent.

Over the last couple of days I have been looking for tab for _I Want Candy_ (originally by the Strangeloves, made famous by Bow Wow Wow). I couldn't figure out the chords properly, but a friend who teaches guitar did it for me (I was close, but off just a wee bit). I want to print off a copy of the tab for the main guitar parts, so that I don't need to have a computer with me while learning it, but I just cannot find a reliable version online. It is obvious that those who have posted tabs never bothered to watch either the official video or a live performance. In those, the main guitar part is very clearly played in the fourth position, but online tabs show it being played everywhere but there.

I have resigned myself to watching online lessons for the song and creating the tab myself, but for other songs I am hoping to find a more accurate site. Can anyone recommend one?


----------



## Shaqrad (May 6, 2020)

I’ve always used Ultimate Guitar


----------



## Alsomooh (Jul 12, 2020)

It’s very spotty hunting, but songsterr.com, musicnotes.com, onlinesheetmusic.com, musescore.com, the digital tradition, thesession.org are places to start. Less mainstream stuff you take your chances.

The odds are good the goods will be odd.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Agreed that most content on the popular sites is shit. And most never watch a live video of the actual song. I've had some decent results with A-Z Guitar Tabs - ( 200,000 TAB ARCHIVE )

May I suggest looking for sheet music instead? I've had a few good experiences finding free pages with sheet music usually prepared for piano, but it also shows guitar parts.

I Want Candy: is really just strumming a Bo Diddley beat with D and C. For the solo, take one of those tabs and rewrite it in the 4th position for yourself. It's an excellent exercise.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Shaqrad said:


> I’ve always used Ultimate Guitar



That was one of the sites that had the song completely wrong.


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

Stopped looking a long time ago. Never found any that were remotely accurate. If can't sort it by ear I try find a vid of the original artist live actually showing the guitar neck (not easy to do). Started learning a Bruce Cockburn song that way this AM. (love song).


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Knowing that there are inaccuracies in the online tabs, try to fix it yourself. Its not as hard as you think it is.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Chito said:


> Knowing that there are inaccuracies in the online tabs, try to fix it yourself. Its not as hard as you think it is.



You seriously overestimate my abilities 🤣


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I do youtube searches 'how to play *** on guitar'. Then choose the most accurate vid to learn from.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

laristotle said:


> I do youtube searches 'how to play *** on guitar'. Then choose the most accurate vid to learn from.


I do the same. Sometimes I end up with a mashup of the different lessons. More times than not I end up with the bits n' pieces approach.


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

I've always used Ultimate Guitar, then selected the highest-downloaded version, then downloaded the Guitar Pro tab (means you have to buy the excellent Guitar Pro software!). Has always been amazingly accurate for me...I mean transcribes every note of any Dire Straits or Mark Knopfler tune to perfection, and that's saying something.

Occasionally I need to try out several versions of the song, not just the most downloaded, but usually the most downloaded suggests the most authentic version. When unsure I find a youtube vid of the original artist to compare the finger positions and they are generally spot on.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I use UG and just use the one with the most stars + most ratings (no GP here).


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

alphasports said:


> I've always used Ultimate Guitar, then selected the highest-downloaded version, then downloaded the Guitar Pro tab (means you have to buy the excellent Guitar Pro software!). Has always been amazingly accurate for me...I mean transcribes every note of any Dire Straits or Mark Knopfler tune to perfection, and that's saying something.
> 
> Occasionally I need to try out several versions of the song, not just the most downloaded, but usually the most downloaded suggests the most authentic version. When unsure I find a youtube vid of the original artist to compare the finger positions and they are generally spot on.


I have Guitar Pro on one of my computers, along with a couple of others (ie. Tuxguitar). I did a Google search for 'I Want Candy Guitar Pro tab' but nothing came up.


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

I usually look for the best cover of a song on YouTube as a guide but occasionally use songster or musicnotes.com, I find they’re usually accurate. I find ultimate guitar inaccurate more often than not.


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

colchar said:


> I have Guitar Pro on one of my computers, along with a couple of others (ie. Tuxguitar). I did a Google search for 'I Want Candy Guitar Pro tab' but nothing came up.


Go to Ultimate Guitar and search for I Want Candy I Want Candy, 29 chords & tabs found @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com Search
Go down the return list and you'll see a well rated Guitar Pro tab for The Strangeloves version...


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

alphasports said:


> Go to Ultimate Guitar and search for I Want Candy I Want Candy, 29 chords & tabs found @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com Search
> Go down the return list and you'll see a well rated Guitar Pro tab for The Strangeloves version...



Thanks.

I just checked that tab and it isn't the same. he Bow Wow Wow version is played in the fourth position, that one is played in the sixth position.


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

This is the only one that came up in songsterr









I Want Candy Tab by Good Charlotte | Songsterr Tabs with Rhythm


I Want Candy Tab by Good Charlotte. Free online tab player. One accurate version. Recommended by The Wall Street Journal




www.songsterr.com


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Analogman said:


> This is the only one that came up in songsterr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. I had seen that but want the Bow Wow Wow version (played in fourth position, not sixth).


----------

